# Newbie Looking for Plants



## purushoth (Nov 4, 2006)

Guys,

I recently moved to this area. Looking for Plants, any suggestions from fellow hobbyists.

Thanks,


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to DFW. DFW is a big area. Tell us what area you reside at so we can give you the best options closest to you.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

And join DFW APC! We trade/give away plants at every meeting. Everyone is free to come to meetings, but only members participate in plant trades.


----------



## purushoth (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am near plano. Near ohio dr.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Dallas North Aquarium, Fish Gallery, and Aqua Pros Aquariums are all in the North Dallas area.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm in Plano. what plants are you looking for?


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The July 16th meeting would be a great time to meet other members and pick up some plants.


----------

